# Porsche Cayman S Grrrrrr!!



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Has anyone seen it yet. It looks good to me. Looks like it just came up on Porsche.com. Porsche  ED in 2007 maybe? Unless BMW gets a hardtop 300+HP Z4. Hmmm

BMW Luver.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Here you go


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn looks hot, very hot. Still i'm a BMW Luver as well cant see myself driving anything else hopefully BMW will release a model to challenge the Cayman.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

gmlav8r said:


> Has anyone seen it yet. It looks good to me. Looks like it just came up on Porsche.com. Porsche  ED in 2007 maybe? Unless BMW gets a hardtop 300+HP Z4. Hmmm
> 
> BMW Luver.


I gotta say this thing is really catching my eye. there's a part of me that thinks getting an a3 for a few years and then getting a cayman s as a second car is the right choice. :rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

gmlav8r said:


> Has anyone seen it yet. It looks good to me. Looks like it just came up on Porsche.com. Porsche  ED in 2007 maybe? Unless BMW gets a hardtop 300+HP Z4. Hmmm
> 
> BMW Luver.


Porsche does not encourage ED. It costs thousands more plus your airline tickets and hotel stays. Is driving on the autobahn worth that much to you?


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> Porsche does not encourage ED. It costs thousands more plus your airline tickets and hotel stays. Is driving on the autobahn worth that much to you?


:loco: Of course it is! Makes the vacation of a lifetime, too. :thumbup:


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Double Vanos said:


> Damn looks hot, very hot. Still i'm a BMW Luver as well cant see myself driving anything else hopefully BMW will release a model to challenge the Cayman.


Ummmm....the current E46 M3...or an '02 M Coupe? :dunno: 

And call me old-fashioned, over the hill, whatever, I don't think I'll ever be able to stomach driving a car with such a ridiculous name. :gay:


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

Out of my range unfortunaley. (10k OVER the Boxster and that´s not cheap). 

But IMHO the Cayman has even the 911 pocketed for looks.

It´s got the most sexy ass and rear quarter of any car (except maybe a Ferrari Daytona).

Really cool. 

Go Porker with the silly name !


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

jrp said:


> Ummmm....the current E46 M3...or an '02 M Coupe? :dunno:
> 
> And call me old-fashioned, over the hill, whatever, I don't think I'll ever be able to stomach driving a car with such a ridiculous name. :gay:


True but i was referring to something more recently like an M verison of the Z4 with a hardtop. I would consider the 02 M coupe a challenger to the Cayman but i thought the E46 was to challenge the 996 911.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Two words would keep me in the BMW camp, even if no exact comparison car was available: *maintenance included*. That was the biggest detractor for us looking at the Cayenne, actually. Other than that, we loved it and were considering it when we do some serious shopping for the family truckster.

Sure looks nice, though. I like that Porsche is expanding the range a bit. They may have to start building bigger showrooms. :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

tierfreund said:


> But IMHO the Cayman has even the 911 pocketed for looks.
> 
> It´s got the most sexy ass and rear quarter of any car (except maybe a Ferrari Daytona).


Wait until you see it in person. The back looks a bit complicated and not that attractive. I didn't find the car as attractive as a Boxster, and definitely not as nice as a 911.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> Wait until you see it in person. The back looks a bit complicated and not that attractive. I didn't find the car as attractive as a Boxster, and definitely not as nice as a 911.


Have you seen it IRL? I´ve only seen pictures, but I´m taken aback by them.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

To me the Cayman is a silly idea from the start. Take away the open top sports car aspect of the Boxster, add a few horsepower and charge $10k _more_? WTF?


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

I wish it cost under $30,000!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

gmlav8r said:


> I wish it cost under $30,000!!!!!!!


Realistically I think it should slot in somewhere under the Boxster--maybe around $35-$40k. We'll see if it succeeds at the price point they've set for it. I'm dubious.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The interior looks like it sucks. Even Porsche doesn't want to show you the interior on their website.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

alee said:


> The interior looks like it sucks. Even Porsche doesn't want to show you the interior on their website.


I think they don't want to show it because it is the same as the Boxster's.

Differentiation from the Boxster is critical to pull off their pricing scam.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

tierfreund said:


> Have you seen it IRL? I´ve only seen pictures, but I´m taken aback by them.


Yes, IRL. I think a bunch of festers saw it, as last winter there were threads relating to German coupe owners being asked to view a new product. See here for more discussion then. Needless to say, it wasn't my favorite car at the clinic.

Interior was the same as the boxster.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

We´ll I´ll have to reserve my judgement then till I see it IRL. I do like the way it looks in the pictures though.

Btw. a reputable sports car magazine in Germany (sport auto) (actually the only reputable one) is speculating on the Cayman S bringing the Carrera S under serious trouble dynamically.

To them all that counts is the Nordschleife. The stock Cayman S has been reported to do 8.11 Min with Walter Röhrl at the wheel. They could not match that with a stock Carrera S.
Only with the Carrera S in full optional Sports drag (Sports suspension without PASM, Sports tires, Carbon brakes etc...) did they get down to 8.05 min

And they have some serious Nordschleife Experts at the wheel. Even if you account a few seconds to the genius of Walter Röhrl, the Cayman seems to be bloody quick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> The interior looks like it sucks. Even Porsche doesn't want to show you the interior on their website.












:eeps:


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

Looks fine to me. Besides, in a Porsche, I´d have my eyes on the road, not on the interior.


----------



## finally330i (May 17, 2004)

gmlav8r said:


> Has anyone seen it yet. It looks good to me. Looks like it just came up on Porsche.com. Porsche  ED in 2007 maybe? Unless BMW gets a hardtop 300+HP Z4. Hmmm
> 
> BMW Luver.


I've read in numerous places, including Roundel, that BMW is planning to (more than likely) make a M version of the Z4 with the 400hp V8 (maybe detuned) that will be going in to the next M3.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

finally330i said:


> I've read in numerous places, including Roundel, that BMW is planning to (more than likely) make a M version of the Z4 with the 400hp V8 (maybe detuned) that will be going in to the next M3.


and in which decade is this going to occur :dunno:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

excellence article

http://www.excellence-mag.com/art1/art1p1.html


----------



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)

like it but i would like to see a turbo version for this cayman


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

BavarianMX said:


> like it but i would like to see a turbo version for this cayman


That would be 911 territory. Not good for marketing.


----------



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah i know.. but i still would like o seee a turbo version prob i can afford to one lol


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> excellence article
> 
> http://www.excellence-mag.com/art1/art1p1.html


 
From the Excellence article:

"At present, our clear statement is that the racing edge of Porsche cars happens on the 911 basis," he says pointedly. "And there is no plan for a 'Cayman GT' or a 'Cayman Turbo.' The top-of-the-line products and the racing edge of our company will always happen on the 911 side."
--Wolfgang Dürheimer, head of Weissach R&D

Hmmm... Porsche Cayenne Turbo, anyone? :tsk: :thumbdwn:

The Cayman is nothing more than marketing fluff. An unnecessary car filling an imagined niche that isn't even there.


----------

